# Alan Wake - Possible New Title?



## Krory (Jun 3, 2012)

This is very much a tl;dr, so if you don't like Alan Wake or aren't interested, just ignore this thread.

Say hello to , a blog started back in February by Samantha.

Samantha just bought a house and started her blog by showing off the areas of the house that still look unfinished. In March, she found a box full of toys and other things in the attic - including type-written poems. *This is key point one*. Inside the box were two photographs from the 60s of a man and woman with their faces blotched out, the man clearly being a diver (dressed in a diving suit). *Key point two*.



She starts to read the poems and post pictures of them after suffering from nightmares. Poems consist of the likes of this:



> Frightened
> Of the shadows of the deep
> He challenged me
> To a duel
> ...



*Key point three*. More poems posted in April then a long break until May 30th. In this she spoke of a dream where she visited the owner of the old house, but it was a young good-looking man with dark hair and a funny jacket with old-fashioned elbow patches. That is *Key point four*.

So to summarize: 

Key point 1: The man who owned the cabin on the lake that Alan Wake took place in was named Thomas Zane. He was a poet.

Key point 2: Thomas Zane was also a diver.

Key point 3: The first Alan Wake ends with a similar note, reference the lake that holds the dark presence with Alan Wake writing: "It's not a lake. It's an ocean."

Key point 4: This describes Alan Wake, having worn a "funny jacket" with old-fashioned elbow patches. He was dark-haired and although never described as "good-looking," his doppelganger Mr. Scratch was described that way by every woman he met.

So clearly, Remedy has gone out of their way to viral-ize a future Alan Wake title. That, and this tweet from Sam Lake:



> It's all true. "It will happen again, in another town, a town called Ordinary." It's happening now.



The link points to "Samantha's" blog. I'm hoping for news at E3.


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

More possible hints at a future for Alan Wake.



> Remedy updated its official Alan Wake Facebook page on Monday, announcing that both Alan Wake and its downloadable sidestory Alan Wake’s American Nightmare are on sale on Steam. It teased “greater Remedy news to come in 2013.” That alone isn’t enough to point towards a new game, but Alan Wake writer Sam Lake took to Twitter that day teasing more. “In 2013 we can finally start revealing what we’ve been up to,” said Lake, “Can hardly wait. It’ll be cool.”



Does this make the loins of anyone else tingle with excitement as it does to me?

Anyone?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

Remedy always takes so much time between games. The good thing out of it is that the product is always good and entertaining.

I want more Sam Lake's quirky writing. I seriously love this guy.


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2013)

Loved the first Alan Wake, not sure if i really want a sequel though because i like these open ended mystery stories.
But Remedy has yet to make a game i dont like so if it is really AW2 i'll probably get it.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 7, 2013)

Loved Alan Wake havent played American Nightmare yet plan on picking it up soon. so more Alan Wake bring it on


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 7, 2013)

I've heard the new Alan Wake will come along with the Xbox 720.


----------



## G (Jan 7, 2013)

Fucking proud of Remedy. First the Max Payne series and then Alan Wake.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 7, 2013)

I have not played alan wake. I watched vids though but I love the game... Subscribied thread


----------



## Lulu (Jan 7, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> I have not played alan wake. I watched vids though but I love the game... Subscribied thread



Subscribied now


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, good to see some activity!

For those that haven't played American Nightmare, it's a very different feel than to Alan Wake. It is a bit more "action-oriented" as they were trying to go with a more "arcade style" game, as it was. There was talking about doing episodic-titles like this in that style. But it also still has the excellent writing that Alan Wake did.

And Mr. Scratch is an excellent character.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2013)

I need to pick this up again. The last time I played AW, I stopped after a couple of hours since I found the combat a bit repetitive and the controls weren't clicking that much (this time I'll try it with a controller). But everything else was cool.

^ yeah I hear AN is more Twilight Zone than Twin Peaks in atmosphere


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2013)

A lot of people complained about the controls but I dunno, I never had a problem with them personally. I found the game overall very easy to control and get used to. The whole aspect of being able to duck and dodge enemy attacks made it a bit more exciting. Playing on the Nightmare difficulty was extremely fun for me, as well.

Yeah, AN looks more to Twilight Zone as it is based around the parody, Night Springs (as the story revolves around Alan Wake's episode of Night Springs he wrote before he became a successful author), as well as pulp works.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, according to Remedy's hiring page, their next game is gonna be next gen.

That's something.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought it was known for a while that whatever they're working on is going to be next gen 

anyway, picked this up again yesterday. Enjoying it a lot more, since the controls and combat feel a lot better this time around. Playing with both m&kb and controller. Using the former in the night sessions, the latter in the day sessions


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

I may be horribly bias, but I do think the title deserves far more recognition than it receives.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, Remedy said a long time ago that they were working on a next gen project and that both consoles were "a quantum leap from current gen" whatever that means


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2013)

So, as we know by now Remedy aren't working on a next Alan Wake, but a new IP titled Quantum Break.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> about AW's sales, I think launching on the same day as RDR hurt it a lot.




Still the most successful game in Remedy's history, to the point where they self published the PC version of both the main game and the spinoff.

Can't wait for this new game, Sam Lake is like the western equivalent of Kojima.


----------



## αshɘs (May 23, 2013)

> Remedy's Creative Director @SamLakeRMD will be doing a Reddit "Ask Me Almost Anything" today at 11 AM PST. We'll post a link near the event.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2013)

Such a cool guy.


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2013)

This looks like the only Alan Wake thread I can find. So this is going here. 



Alan Wake is on sale at Steam for $3.00


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2013)

It was little over a buck in the last humble bundle. With a bunch of extra shit. 

Good times to buy Remedy.


----------

